# Basking shelf construction



## leamos (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you DIYers think these type of angle brackets be suitable for supporting a basking shelf? Gotta hold the weight of potentially two jungles during breeding season. The packet doesn't specify the rated load, instead it says "Due to possible differences in applications, the installer must make their own evaluation of the suitability and strength of the bracket for their specific application" Seems a bit of a cope out

http://www.masters.com.au/media/MAS...02054278_0_9999_med_v1_m56577569830491586.jpg


----------



## Bigchewy (Aug 30, 2012)

Are u putting the corner shelf in the inclosure ? as long it 45 degrees shelf u can use these bracket or put full shelf brackets with 45degree steel bracing for square or rectangle shelf


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 30, 2012)

thats just a bracket for it you have the shelf sitting it routed out groves , like in wardrobes , have a look around and just get some nice sturdy shelf brackets

thats just a bracket for it you have the shelf sitting it routed out groves , like in wardrobes , have a look around and just get some nice sturdy shelf brackets

- - - Updated - - -

thats just a bracket for it you have the shelf sitting it routed out groves , like in wardrobes , have a look around and just get some nice sturdy shelf brackets


----------



## animal805 (Aug 30, 2012)

I use four of these exact brackets to support 600x600 sandstone tiles in my beardies enclosure with 80mm of sand underneath for digging, the tiles are 12 mm thick and are quite heavy. I do however have one in each corner so a bit of a different application. Why not use a decrotive bracket and run some fake vine around the supports.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 30, 2012)

they are only 38mm brackets,how wide a shelf are you planning on making?any wider than 40mm you should be putting brackets on the ends as well as on the back so it is supported on 3 sides otherwise you need brackets with a web support (damn I wish you could draw pictures here)


----------



## leamos (Aug 30, 2012)

Well the plan is to attach a square of 12mm ply roughly 400mm x 350mm 2/3rds the way up a 4x2x2 vertical enclosure under the basking light. And then mount 16mm aluminium channels and have a slide out hide under the basking shelf. As a result I'm a bit limited for space under the shelf pretty much ruling out the traditional 45deg supported brackets. Thinking my other option might be to attach two ledges/battens to the side and back of the enclosure and attach the shelf to that. Would that work? hold the weight? Last thing I want is to have it collapse and injure one of my snakes


----------



## Bigchewy (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah u can do that as long it glue to the battens and also long thin log around 45mm thick so cut what length u wanted and screw the top of The corner shelf to the log and screw underneath the enclosure where the log is that way u have room around


----------



## Rhyce (Aug 31, 2012)

U can also drill 3 screws into the shelf each side. Just make sure the screws are longer enough and that they are in the center other u can crack the wood and it wont hold. I found this to work in limited space which brackets wont fit


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 31, 2012)

why dont you just screw some wood into the wall of the enclosure and screw the shelf onto that , then a few of these for a bit of added support , not that it will really need it if its done properly but it wouldn't hurt


----------



## leamos (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah thomasssss that what I meant by ledges/batterns. Think I have got it sorted but found some proper shelf brackets that should work. Thanks everyone


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 31, 2012)

oh my bad  i did that for support in the ledges i made in my enclosure

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/made-box-box-doors-190944/

worked well and these are covered in render so a bit of weight in it , thats the only problem with my enclosure , its so bloody heavy


----------



## leamos (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow thomasssss that's an epic enclosure. The brackets I got are rated to 25kg and I have 3, one in each corner(except the corner not attached to a wall) I tried bending one and I couldn't so i think they'll work just fine. Think the screws will fail before the brackets hahaha


----------

